# Anybody miss winter yet...?



## MNGuns (Jun 3, 2016)

Just like it says....Summer is nice enough, fishing, BBQ, etc. but I will say I have found myself longing for the crisp air of fall and the snow that follows come winter. Come February here in Minnesota I will likely have a different opinion. Somebody remember to dig this post up then


----------



## wise8706 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm ready for winter but have a lot left to do before fall and cool weather comes back. I'm in the process of building a house. (Should be moving in next month) ready for winter to come so I can fire up the new OWB and try out the Infloor heat in the basement and attached garage to see if it was worth the investment and all the hype that everyone talks about how good it is. 

Soooo yes. Bring on the cold weather!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 3, 2016)

Guns, been in the low 90's most every day here in mid-Ga this past week...and just is June. Bream, bass, and crappie fishin's been damn good so far this year, but it'll peter out a bit due to the oncoming heat. Come late July thru Sept we'll be itching for a fall/winter to come. Just gets blistering hot and stays that way 7-days a week...and the 90-100 humidity every day just compounds it.


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, I miss winter already!!...


----------



## Tiewire (Jun 3, 2016)

YES!


----------



## moondoggie (Jun 3, 2016)

I miss it before it leaves. Going to the lake Sunday though!


----------



## 295 tramp (Jun 3, 2016)

not a chance
7 months of winter here.
I just got the garden planted last week.


----------



## MNGuns (Jun 3, 2016)

295 tramp said:


> not a chance
> 7 months of winter here.
> I just got the garden planted last week.



7?! What part of MN are you in..? I always figure it to be closer to 9 

<---- Princeton, MN


----------



## jrider (Jun 3, 2016)

F no! I'm a teacher and I only have 10 more days of work till I have the next 80 off and that's when I cut/split just about every day which I love.


----------



## tpence2177 (Jun 3, 2016)

Seems like a switch just flipped in Alabama last week. Went from being fairly pleasant (80s) to 90-95 very humid heat every day. Summer is in full blast in Alabama but the weather is so confusing this year I'm still having allergy sinus stuff from all the pollen. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woos31 (Jun 3, 2016)

I would normally do hell no because when it snows in never home with the family because I'm the fool plowing and sanding roads lol. But...............or weather just went bat chit crazy going from low 80s to upper 90s and 100s over the weekend!! We haven't had any weather really to reaclimate to those temps it's gonna be a system shocker, so yes, I'll take a low of 30 and high of 50s with some overcast on the side lol


----------



## mu2bdriver (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, and even more so this year because I didn't get to take the sled out once last winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jun 3, 2016)

Heck No. Mild spring with the exception of the freeze three weeks ago that decimated the mosquito and tick population. Gnats and no see um's are just starting to get noticeable. 

It's going to be 57 and rainy tomorrow and I have indoor carpentry projects to work on. Couldn't ask for better temps to do that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 3, 2016)

No, Not even a little bit. forget all the extra work to filling the stove with wood all the time and wearing all those clothes. Give me some heat and humidity. well ok maybe a little less humidity.lol

I'm sure you get used to any invironment you grow up in, but I would go nuts in that cold up north.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 3, 2016)

Not yet. Give it another month, then I'll be ready.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 3, 2016)

Now I will say it would probably be neat to ride one of those sleds, but I'd be ready for the snow to go after a short while. Which most of us southern folks have never even seen a motorized sled. They don't even sell the railed sleds around here anymore. we had more snow when I was a kid. Most winters we won't get no measurable snowfall.


----------



## 295 tramp (Jun 4, 2016)

MNGuns said:


> 7?! What part of MN are you in..? I always figure it to be closer to 9
> 
> <---- Princeton, MN


I figured October thru April is when I wear a base layer. heck the high today is 57
<----Cohasset, MN
I lived down south most of my life and I'll take the cold over the high heat any day.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hell no I don't miss winter. 

If I didn't have grandparents straight from Germany I'd sware I was Mexican..I love to work and play when it's hot...hotter the better. I split all my firewood mid-summer and my kids sled ride by themselves because its too damn cold outside from November to mid March!


----------



## chucker (Jun 4, 2016)

?? I am still thinking(remembering) last years....?


----------



## ckr74 (Jun 4, 2016)

I miss winter. Last winter wasn't what I call a winter, no snow or cold temps. I hate bugs and especially ticks and flies.


----------



## zogger (Jun 4, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Guns, been in the low 90's most every day here in mid-Ga this past week...and just is June. Bream, bass, and crappie fishin's been damn good so far this year, but it'll peter out a bit due to the oncoming heat. Come late July thru Sept we'll be itching for a fall/winter to come. Just gets blistering hot and stays that way 7-days a week...and the 90-100 humidity every day just compounds it.



Ground is rock hard here most places. I can handle around 2-3 hours mowing and bush hogging, and that's it, my head feels like I have gone ten rounds with a heavyweight. And I go slow, real slow, dusty and bouncy, don't want to break equipment or my neck. All the bouncing around. I'm actually taking today off to recuperate from the week. Every time they claim it is gonna rain, nothing, clouds up, dissipates, maybe a few sprinkles. In one day I lost most of my fruit off the trees, it all just fell off! Took that as a clue and ran the hose on them for hours.

I'd like to go cut some easy clean splitting wood, but can't until oakzilla is split and stacked. Every dang piece is twisted and got knots, etc. 

I am starting a separate savings account, keep socking it away until I can get a log boss.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 4, 2016)

zogger said:


> Ground is rock hard here most places. I can handle around 2-3 hours mowing and bush hogging, and that's it, my head feels like I have gone ten rounds with a heavyweight. And I go slow, real slow, dusty and bouncy, don't want to break equipment or my neck. All the bouncing around. I'm actually taking today off to recuperate from the week. Every time they claim it is gonna rain, nothing, clouds up, dissipates, maybe a few sprinkles. In one day I lost most of my fruit off the trees, it all just fell off! Took that as a clue and ran the hose on them for hours.
> 
> I'd like to go cut some easy clean splitting wood, but can't until oakzilla is split and stacked. Every dang piece is twisted and got knots, etc.
> 
> I am starting a separate savings account, keep socking it away until I can get a log boss.


I hear ya. And I like that Log Boss. Never heard of it til @Whitespider mentioned he had one a long time ago, then looked them up on the Internet. Good log splitter, nice hydraulic setup and built damn good.


----------



## svk (Jun 4, 2016)

zogger said:


> Ground is rock hard here most places. I can handle around 2-3 hours mowing and bush hogging, and that's it, my head feels like I have gone ten rounds with a heavyweight. And I go slow, real slow, dusty and bouncy, don't want to break equipment or my neck. All the bouncing around. I'm actually taking today off to recuperate from the week. Every time they claim it is gonna rain, nothing, clouds up, dissipates, maybe a few sprinkles. In one day I lost most of my fruit off the trees, it all just fell off! Took that as a clue and ran the hose on them for hours.
> 
> I'd like to go cut some easy clean splitting wood, but can't until oakzilla is split and stacked. Every dang piece is twisted and got knots, etc.
> 
> I am starting a separate savings account, keep socking it away until I can get a log boss.


Zog, you might do well to contact DHT to see if they have or will have any demo units in your area. You can get a pretty good deal as its too expensive to ship them back so they sell them on the spot after the demo is over.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes yes and yes. Plow or blow snow every so often not mow grass every 3 to 4 days. Hunting deer squirrels and rabbits is fun look out coyotes we got your number. Ice fishing if you like that drilling holes, and more holes moving to find the fish.
Snowmobiling, cross country skiing and snow shoeing. Beats the heck out of sitting in a chair in your thong watching old movie reruns cause it is so darn hot and humid.



















You can have the heat and humidity, gnats mosquitos and all the rest of those biting bugs.

 Al


----------



## Ash_403 (Jun 6, 2016)

Missing winter? Not me. It's not even summer yet. The garden is just taking off now.
I can wait.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 6, 2016)

Yesterday I pulled my summer clothes out of the attic and packed up my winter clothes. I hate that day every year. I am the anti-bear. I want to crawl into hibernation at the end of May then wake up on that first crisp day of September. I'm just miserable in the summer heat. Always have been, even as a kid.


----------



## svk (Jun 6, 2016)

I still can't believe the lack of mosquitos we have. The other night I fell asleep in the chair by the firepit and snoozed for about an hour and didn't have a single one on me. Nearly no ticks too. I have found one tick on me and one on my son so far. Mine was a deer tick so he met a bic lighter


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 6, 2016)

295 tramp said:


> I figured October thru April is when I wear a base layer. heck the high today is 57
> <----Cohasset, MN
> I lived down south most of my life and I'll take the cold over the high heat any day.



Agree with that! During my 21 years in AF I spent too many tours in Central TX, high point was leaving San Angelo at 9am on change of station, bank thermometer was reading 109!, couple summers in DC. Only place I have ever been where one could stand in a rain shower and be sweating!

Heat wave going on here past 3 days, right now temp is 92 about 20 degrees above normal. couple more days of this to go before I can go back to cutting wood.


----------



## greenskeeper (Jun 6, 2016)

nope....I'll take all four seasons here in SEPA


----------



## MNGuns (Jun 6, 2016)

svk said:


> I still can't believe the lack of mosquitos we have. The other night I fell asleep in the chair by the firepit and snoozed for about an hour and didn't have a single one on me. Nearly no ticks too. I have found one tick on me and one on my son so far. Mine was a deer tick so he met a bic lighter



Seen a couple ticks but nothing too crazy. Swatted a mosquito Saturday night by the fire but he was a loner. Nothing like the swarms that try to carry you off some times.


----------



## Streblerm (Jun 6, 2016)

I was just not built for hot weather, or maybe I was. I sweat just from thinking hard and that's no joke. I can handle working in the heat all day long but sweat literally pours off me. What I hate the most is sweat running in my eyes and ears. My face gets raw from wiping it all day long. Did I mention I hate cutting grass?

We have already hit 90/90. Thats 90F and 90% humidity and it isn't even summer yet. Gonna be a long season. Bring on Fall.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 7, 2016)

Streblerm said:


> I was just not built for hot weather, or maybe I was. I sweat just from thinking hard and that's no joke. I can handle working in the heat all day long but sweat literally pours off me. What I hate the most is sweat running in my eyes and ears. My face gets raw from wiping it all day long. Did I mention I hate cutting grass?
> 
> We have already hit 90/90. Thats 90F and 90% humidity and it isn't even summer yet. Gonna be a long season. Bring on Fall.



Try something like this:






I get them from my wife's sister in Kamloops BC - issued to the saw mill workers They look rather ineffective but soak up more sweath than you can believe when you squeeze one out. Back in the day when I used cut wood in the heat I would have at least three working in rotation, wearing one and two hanging on something drying. They last a long time before becoming saturated.

Sports stores have similar, their's are larger. I tried them but they didn't stnad up to the torture very well. I also mop my head when needed with small face towels, not bandanas - they are too rough.


----------



## stltreedr (Jun 7, 2016)

Me, not even a little! We're just now getting ready for our annual father's day camping trip.. Wish it was summer for 11 months a year.


----------



## Homeowner (Jun 7, 2016)

Horseflies, gnats, mosquitos, all came at once and are great in numbers, no see ums will come shortly, I have to keep visor down just because some of those are eye seeking bastards, there is constant pinging on visor and helmet and it is not the plant life I'm cutting with trimmer. 

I most prefer autumn, temperature around 50 with close to freezing nights, blood suckers will not fly and my toes won't freeze. 

Not missing winter too much, -20 and air so hard to breathe, but this almost 70 degrees of heat is not my thing either, I can only produce sweat, not a chance to get firewood chopped. 

Thankfully there is rain, storm like winds and below 60 temps coming, I rather chop wood in rain than in middle of blood suckers.


----------



## sundance (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm with Homeowner......autumn is my favorite. Winter does beat summer for sure.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hell no!

Winter is nearly 8 months here. Thankfully summers are nice, it's the only saving grace!


----------



## svk (Jun 7, 2016)

Found a tiny deer tick embedded in my arm. Plucked it off and put it in a ziplock. Hopefully wasn't carrying Lyme's.


----------



## stltreedr (Jun 8, 2016)

svk said:


> Found a tiny deer tick embedded in my arm. Plucked it off and put it in a ziplock. Hopefully wasn't carrying Lyme's.


Permethrin is awesome tick protection


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2016)

Summer Out Door fashion is a mosquito jacket with head net and mittens to protect you from those biting blood sucking pest.

Summer indoor fashion is a thong. so you can set and watch a movie with out melting away or water damaging the furniture.

 Al


----------



## sunfish (Jun 8, 2016)

Almost. Temps aren't bad here yet, but the damn ticks are!!!


----------



## Guswhit (Jun 8, 2016)

MNGuns said:


> 7?! What part of MN are you in..? I always figure it to be closer to 9
> 
> <---- Princeton, MN



I thought you guys had winter all year? Isn't the saying that "you have 11 months of real good ice fishing and 1 marginal month in Minnesota"?


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2016)

The heat is coming our way though. Potential record temps later this week.


----------



## Erik B (Jun 8, 2016)

svk said:


> The heat is coming our way though. Potential record temps later this week.


Here in SW Wisconsin the forecast is for mid 90's on Saturday. Should give the A/C a good work out.


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah same for southern MN. It's supposed to be low 80's at my cabin and Saturday is my wood splitting day. I just picked this up to park my splitter under:


----------



## Homeowner (Jun 8, 2016)

Our temp has been around 50 today, tomorrow is going to be around 40 with strong winds, excellent weather to chop wood, except there might be some rain showers, well mosquito won't fly tomorrow.

Forecast is that storm might fell down some trees during next night, that would be free firewood and chance to use chainsaw


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 8, 2016)

Whooee!! only 89 today and tomorrow mid 70s. Yowza. Off to Tim's wood lot in the morning for more cleanup. Give that 310/16" bar a real workout to see how it does on dirty logs. Got the Northern Tools log tongs (only $40 and 10lbs) today, I don't see that they will stand the stress of pullinglogs out of dozer piles but time will tell.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 8, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Almost. Temps aren't bad here yet, but the damn ticks are!!!



I've only found one tick so far which is amazing seeing that 6 and 7' weeds and brush I've been working in.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 9, 2016)

Supposed to be 96° here this Sat....sounds like good splitting weather.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 9, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> Whooee!! only 89 today and tomorrow mid 70s. Yowza. Off to Tim's wood lot in the morning for more cleanup. Give that 310/16" bar a real workout to see how it does on dirty logs. Got the Northern Tools log tongs (only $40 and 10lbs) today, I don't see that they will stand the stress of pullinglogs out of dozer piles but time will tell.



Well a very successful day, cleaned up one dozer pile leaving a big brush pile to burn when conditions allow. started cleanup of 2nd and brushed out a good log for Mike in the morning. Start of the day not so much...pretty embarrassing really. Set the log tongs, stretched out chains, fired up dozer and ran it around an up to the pile to be hooked up, crawled off and attached chain to the dozer blade. Back to dozer only to see his 10' heavy 4-gang disk firmly attached to the dozer and set full in. Very nice disced track from where it was parked up the dirt trail and around to the pile. Had no clue as to how to operate the hydralic to set the discs straight, dozer nozed up tight against a wood pile... Went to shop and admitted to being stupid. Tim sorted it out.


----------



## Homeowner (Jun 9, 2016)

Couldn't make firewood today, it was snowing, our summer is short and low on snow, but no gnats or mosquitoes around!


----------



## MNGuns (Jun 10, 2016)

This is a public service announcement...I hereby declare this weekend to be too hot for firewood. Please shelter in place with a frosty cold beverage(s) of your choice. Updates to follow.....


----------



## aokpops (Jun 10, 2016)

The only reason I use to like summer was summer break from school . The summer season is well over rated now it's see how much work can you do now . Working outside in the winter is a lot better than summer .


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2016)

Well the ticks, deer flies, and horse flies arrived this week. I hauled what's probably my last scrounge of the summer out of the woods today.


----------



## chucker (Jun 10, 2016)

MNGuns said:


> This is a public service announcement...I hereby declare this weekend to be too hot for firewood. Please shelter in place with a frosty cold beverage(s) of your choice. Updates to follow.....


to much work to do yet this weekend! not enough time to get everything ready for next weeks mini vacation to gods country of the north!! sure hope svk, don't hog and haul off that dead wood for a fire or two in the forest?? ... he can keep the bugs! cold drinks will be in hand while in the boat!! lol


----------



## chucker (Jun 10, 2016)

svk said:


> Well the ticks, deer flies, and horse flies arrived this week. I hauled what's probably my last scrounge of the summer out of the woods today.


hope you saved a few arm loads of that forest wood for me when I get up there on Wednesday.... you can have all the bugs! lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 10, 2016)

Supposed to get near 100 tomorrow and Sunday, Humidity is high too. Rather have it than cold. The ticks are bad here too, bout as bad as I've seen em in a while. most a seed ticks. The dog pecker gnats are bad too.


----------



## svk (Jun 11, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Supposed to get near 100 tomorrow and Sunday, Humidity is high too. Rather have it than cold. The ticks are bad here too, bout as bad as I've seen em in a while. most a seed ticks. The dog pecker gnats are bad too.


Dog pecker gnats?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 11, 2016)

svk said:


> Dog pecker gnats?


LOL, Ya ever had a male dog and seen them gnats buzzin around his weiner? We call em dog pecker gnats. also ya never want none flyin up yer nose or around your face cause you know where they done been.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Jun 11, 2016)

It's *winter* here now, cold morning is 5c who's it was 33 again 41c>4.1c

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jun 11, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Ya ever had a male dog and seen them gnats buzzin around his weiner? We call em dog pecker gnats. also ya never want none flyin up yer nose or around your face cause you know where they done been.


Lol nope I've never seen that lol.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 11, 2016)

Shoot ifin I had air and could sit on my kister all day in the house I might learn to like summer too.
H E L L no I don't like sitting around.

 Al


----------



## mainewoods (Jun 11, 2016)

What is this heat you speak of? Had a fire going in the morning for a week or better. 40's at night, 50's during the day. Gotta love natures AC . Thanks Canuckistan!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 12, 2016)

95 here yesterday and with the humidity the heat index was 108. Great weather for critters that borrow down 40 some inches where it is cooler.

 Al


----------



## sunfish (Jun 12, 2016)

90s' here now and way too many bugs. Yeah I'm ready for FALL!!!


----------



## flotek (Jun 12, 2016)

I love fall if it was autumn year round if be delighted , the problem is fall lasts about two weeks around here ! Today it's 70 for the high and windy . Perfect weather to get stuff done though a touch too warm to cut wood in


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 12, 2016)

sunfish said:


> 90s' here now and way too many bugs. Yeah I'm ready for FALL!!!



Temp went from 25 degrees above normal (94) to 12 below normal (hi 60s) in 12 hours Fri night. Had fire running for two days and nights. Nice working today, high at about 74


----------



## dancan (Jun 12, 2016)

mainewoods said:


> What is this heat you speak of? Had a fire going in the morning for a week or better. 40's at night, 50's during the day. Gotta love natures AC . Thanks Canuckistan!



No problem Clint , here's my furnace just a minute ago .


----------



## svk (Jun 12, 2016)

Rainy and 48 right now. Got a lot done this weekend though.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm also not missing winter, only a week and a bit to the shortest day of the year.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 13, 2016)

mainewoods said:


> What is this heat you speak of? Had a fire going in the morning for a week or better. 40's at night, 50's during the day. Gotta love natures AC . Thanks Canuckistan!



Same temps here. No heat though, still around 65* in the house. Humid though.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 13, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> I'm also not missing winter, only a week and a bit to the shortest day of the year.



Not really cold but "cool". Just lit off fire Temps running hi 60s. Was out with Mike doing up a good size ash yesterday. Didn't even work up a good sweat.

I wouldn't mind a good blizzard July 7. Family reunion begins then and I haven't come up with a beleivable excuse yet


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jun 14, 2016)

The biggest down side to living in the southern hemisphere is Christmas is way out of wack usually 100F plus temps. No roast turkey unless you want to heat your house like a sauna. Christmas is July partys are gaining poularity here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 14, 2016)

On a good snow day I would be out riding or cleaning drives.
Family reunion. H ell no I won't go.
Get ignored all year and those people want me to come and play nice.

 Al


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 14, 2016)

My house was 61 F with a couple of windows open this morning. Had some scraps near the wood stove so lit them around 7AM and the house is up to about 68 F. Perfect. As soon as December comes around there will be days when snow and hail will be spitting all day and I will receive at least 30 calls asking what my price is for 1/2 cord of something. Then by the time the afternoon rolls around they call back and say could you be here by sundown. NO! Winter is nice for awhile, but spring and summer is much less stressful. I like it right now. Thanks


----------



## svk (Jun 14, 2016)

I just cannot turn on the heat from June-August.

Two weekends ago it was in the mid 40's each night. Perfect sleeping weather.


----------



## allstihl (Jun 14, 2016)

I believe this is the first time I had the ac on in may , and the first time I had the heat on in june . that being said . I miss winter about as much as I miss my ex . not at all .


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 15, 2016)

Frost warning here tonight, temps in low 60s for a few days. Job 1 when I get home from cutting up a tree is to move a couple loads of firewood to the porch.


----------



## MNGuns (Jun 15, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> Frost warning here tonight, temps in low 60s for a few days. Job 1 when I get home from cutting up a tree is to move a couple loads of firewood to the porch.



That there sounds like perfect weather


----------



## dancan (Jun 15, 2016)

Still burning, 49° , draft almost closed off , full load of spruce .
Looks like summer starts Friday and 81° by Sunday so I'd better dig out the ac unit .
Crazy weather isn't it ? 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Logger nate (Jun 16, 2016)

Snowed at 7000' around here yesterday, rainy and in the 50's today, just right, better than the 85* we had last week.


----------



## svk (Jun 16, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Snowed at 7000' around here yesterday, rainy and in the 50's today, just right, better than the 85* we had last week.


We went from low of 42 to a high of around 93 in 5 days. Mother nature must be in menopause LOL


----------



## jrider (Jun 16, 2016)

Saturday morning was 48 degrees. It made it to 92 by late afternoon. No AC needed as I had the windows open all night which brought the house temp down to 59 around 6am. I closed all windows and pulled the blinds on the sunny side of the house. Come dinner, it was only 72 inside.


----------



## Logger nate (Jun 16, 2016)

Yup crazy weather, 38* and fresh snow on the hill today supposed to be in the 80's next week.


----------



## amberg (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't like the cold anymore, for that matter I don't like the heat either. Guess that I don't like winter or summer anymore. 90,s here today, October is my favorite month of the year.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jun 16, 2016)

Here in Scotland the weather is mostly rain , warm rain in summer cold rain in winter . I do love a dry sunny winters day though , but we don't get many . Been raining here for a week now , May was decent , dry for four weeks .


----------



## dancan (Jun 16, 2016)

We have a frost warning tonight .


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 16, 2016)

dancan said:


> We have a frost warning tonight .



Sounds like our summer switch might get flipped this weekend though. Bout fricken time. I'm still burning for heat for cripes sake...


----------



## dancan (Jun 17, 2016)

Yup , fire tonight but the ac unit will be running Saturday !


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 17, 2016)

dancan said:


> Yup , fire tonight but the ac unit will be running Saturday !



Same here but perhaps not the AC. Gonna be inthe mid 80s Sat but that usually doesn't call for AC


----------



## Logger nate (Jun 17, 2016)

dancan said:


> We have a frost warning tonight .


30* this morning


Or -1.1* C , Dancan


----------



## svk (Jun 17, 2016)

75 tomorrow, 90 Sunday. I think I'll work on the ceiling of my cabin tomorrow and maybe do some ATV scrounging Sunday.


----------



## wise8706 (Jun 17, 2016)

This is waaaaaaay to hot for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratton (Jun 17, 2016)

Nate, beautiful country, where abouts are you....


----------



## Logger nate (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks I'm thankful to live here, south central Idaho, about 80 miles north of Boise.


----------



## amberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Thanks I'm thankful to live here, south central Idaho, about 80 miles north of Boise.



Nice country out there, I have always wanted to move to montana myself, To many people around here for me.


----------



## Logger nate (Jun 17, 2016)

Montana has some very nice places! That's one thing I don't like about here about half of Boise valley comes up on weekends gets pretty crowded.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jul 4, 2016)

wise8706 said:


> I'm ready for winter but have a lot left to do before fall and cool weather comes back. I'm in the process of building a house. (Should be moving in next month) ready for winter to come so I can fire up the new OWB and try out the Infloor heat in the basement and attached garage to see if it was worth the investment and all the hype that everyone talks about how good it is.
> 
> Soooo yes. Bring on the cold weather!!!
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how much you have invested into the wirsbro setup? I am also building a new shack. 2800 sq ft roughly


----------



## JudoChop (Jul 5, 2016)

so ready for winter! Firewood work is so much more enjoyable when I don't loose a pound an hour from sweating in the summer heat lol. And well this summer all the heat has brought us is devastation so bring on the cold temps!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 5, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Thanks I'm thankful to live here, south central Idaho, about 80 miles north of Boise.



I lived in Mtn Home for 4 years. Nice town and people but the desert environment wasn't for me. The dust was hell on my allergies too.



As for winter, the Temps I don't mind, but the real short days and no real sunlight (it's mostly just grey and blah) is bad enough that many people take to the bottle or suck start a shotgun.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 5, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 508768
> Yup crazy weather, 38* and fresh snow on the hill today supposed to be in the 80's next week.



Yep, 3 days ago it ws 20 degree above norm and had been like that for almost a week, past three days and for the remainder of the 10 day about 10 degree below normal. I was tempted to light off a fire last evening.


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks fairly warm yet for the week to come. All I care to do is nibble at the firewood chores for the time being, mostly stacking.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope, still don't miss it even though it is near 100 every day and expected to be over 100 later this week.


----------



## chucker (Jul 5, 2016)

? after today, it crossed my mind. you know after the 4th of july it's a down hill slide till winter.lol


----------



## babybart (Jul 6, 2016)

80-82* with no humidity over the 4th weekend, beautiful! Next 5 days is hazy, hot, humid in upper 90s.... hell yeah, now I'm ready for winter!


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jul 6, 2016)

Not ready for winter yet. Fall is my favorite part of the year but really I could do without winter. I don't mind the heat as much as the cold. I work outdoors and every year older I get the less I like the cold.


----------



## Logger nate (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## chucker (Jul 11, 2016)

it sure beat here today, 84 with 90% humidity .. soaken wet before I got a good sharpening on the cold saw . will take a cold snowy day anytime with a wet back and moist below the belt as long as there's a fire to warm up to till the days end. warm coffee and a brat cooked in the ash's while working the saw over for a short afternoon go till dark30. tomorrow's another week of soaked t shirts and drooping trousers! stay cool.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 11, 2016)

Temp down in the cellar again. Was out trimming trees _*wearing a jacket! *_ Finally surrendered and lit off a fire about 2pm. Still feeding it now. Hi for the day was low 50s.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 11, 2016)

Split a load of ash yesterday with the splitter. Felt like I had did it under water I was so wet when I finished.

 Al


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jul 11, 2016)

3:42 am as I sit here, it is still 72 out. It was 80 and muggy still at 10pm. It has been a very nice summer here this year. it has been just enough heat and been a good number of days with low humidity. I'll take it!


----------



## svk (Jul 18, 2016)

Just got back from probably my favorite week of the year which is my annual canoe trip. 

Weather sucked but fishing was great. I could be a canoe paddling vagabond if I didn't have responsibility for my family.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 18, 2016)

5:45AM and is already 72F, crazy weather guy says will get to 90F today so stay inside.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 18, 2016)

68* here, 0200. 

Winter needs to hold off. I have way too many summer projects to start.


----------



## blades (Jul 18, 2016)

well we are going to get broasted, towards the end the week, here if predictions hold true.


----------



## svk (Jul 18, 2016)

91 here but humidity not bad. Going to be close to 100 and humid later this week.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 19, 2016)

After the up coming days predicted to be 100F or better I bet a lot more than me will be saying *SUMMER SUCKS.*


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 19, 2016)

chucker said:


> ? after today, it crossed my mind. you know after the 4th of july it's a down hill slide till winter.lol



Yeah. We have roughly a month till fall and 3 months till winter (normally snowing by mid October)


----------



## svk (Jul 19, 2016)

The only outdoor projects I need to do in the next week are mow the lawn once and change the oil in my wife's suburban. The AC is on 66 in our house and I will be in there.

Although it was over 90 yesterday it was very comfortable outside by 9:00.


----------



## zogger (Jul 19, 2016)

Doing one to two hour shifts manual labor, then hit the shade. Completely saturated with sweat by then, soaked, like I fell in the crick or something. Have to eat then, chug more fluids, cool off. then back at it. Dogs are digging in, the border collie actually dug a cave under my polar vortex stack, ha! Cats just disappear during the day, they find the deepest shadiest spot they can and park it, except for the new kitten, he hangs in the barn near the food bowls, because he knows I will bring him high protein and fat treats through the day. He ain't dumb. 

We don't do AC. Run the window fans at night, shut them off as soon as the sun hits the yard. Cabin stays cooler than outside all day then. 

Tomorrow and next three days I will ride around and mow, we finally got enough rain after two months to make it actually look like grass and pasture. I've been mowing brown weeds and dust mostly.

I ain't cutting until it cools off ten degrees during the day, full cutting pants, boots and helmet and high 90s..no, just no, emergencies only. In the 80s I can hack it, close to 100 apparently I can't...wuss! 

I did split today though, got a few layers deep on a pallet of just assorted mixed rounds kicking around the yard, I think all oak and pine and one mystery round I fergit what it was, basically yard salvage. Funny how you accumulate so many oddball chunks.......


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 20, 2016)

Temps been in the 70s past several days but I was on bed lockdown on the stroke ward. Happened Sat night, went to ER vea ambulance, then transferred to the specialists on sunday Morning. 2 days laying in bed dreaming about getting back to my brush clearnace projects. 2 wasted days as my symptoms had gone away by the time I reached the ER and the specialists rated it as having been a TIA (a stroke that started but stopped). Specialists ran many tests and could find nothing at all wrong. No residual effects. Put me on anti-stroke pills anyhow.

Ain't old age wonderful!

Had an eye appointment today so no cutting - did a couple hours manually splitting locust

Tomorrow 2 more medical appointments. One a routing check, one toget put on a heart monitor - no problems, they just want to see if there is something happening they can't see.

Maybe on Thursday I can get back on the saws. Only gonna be 90 then


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 20, 2016)

Hot, real hot here this week. Great for seasoning wood. I got some oak stacked in full sun and it is bleached white and very well checkered, good start. No plans of working on wood till it cools off. Good time to ride around and spot deadfall....


----------



## svk (Jul 21, 2016)

98 on the afternoon commute. Still 86 and very muggy.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 21, 2016)

Stupid hot here in eastern nc. In serious need of some chainsaw fun, just too dang hot. 98 and 99 this weekend.

Waiting on Jesus


----------



## Guswhit (Jul 21, 2016)

94 here at 1:45 pm. heard 90% humidity, heat index 111! Been really spoiled with mild temps this summer, not use to it! Next 3-4 days the same according to weather service. Don't want to wish for winter though, never know what your going to get.


----------



## chucker (Jul 21, 2016)

strange winds coming directly out of the west like it did.... most of our wind damage is usually from the south or sw....gusts of 50 plus mph here with some blow downs on clients homes, waiting for the insurance companies to give the go ahead for clean up!....


----------



## chuckwood (Jul 21, 2016)

I just listened to an interview with a meteorologist. She claims that we're having the strongest el nino ever recorded so far, but that this el nino is showing signs of tapering off. In the past, very strong el ninos are usually followed by very strong la ninas. That means very hot followed by very cold, so the prediction is for a very cold winter. It might turn out that this winter we'll be seeing posts in this forum from people dreaming about how nice this heat wave was........


----------



## svk (Jul 21, 2016)

Mid 90's here. Got the storm damage cleaned up before noon.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ever time this thread bumps and I see people complaining how much they can't take the heat I just smile and remember how much I love summer. I then have the same miserable daydream of me plowing snow at 3am


chuckwood said:


> I just listened to an interview with a meteorologist. She claims that we're having the strongest el nino ever recorded so far, but that this el nino is showing signs of tapering off. In the past, very strong el ninos are usually followed by very strong la ninas. That means very hot followed by very cold, so the prediction is for a very cold winter. It might turn out that this winter we'll be seeing posts in this forum from people dreaming about how nice this heat wave was........



No matter how bad or mild the winter is I'll be bitching about it being too cold!


----------



## svk (Jul 21, 2016)

I love winter at any temp as long as it's not too windy. 

I love summer at any temp as long as I have a cold place to escape to for a temporary cool down.


----------



## chucker (Jul 21, 2016)

^^^^ all good answers above! if you don't like the temp outside, wait 6 months... lol "if you don't like the temp outside, wait 6 months"......... ect!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 21, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> I just listened to an interview with a meteorologist. She claims that we're having the strongest el nino ever recorded so far, but that this el nino is showing signs of tapering off. In the past, very strong el ninos are usually followed by very strong la ninas. That means very hot followed by very cold, so the prediction is for a very cold winter. It might turn out that this winter we'll be seeing posts in this forum from people dreaming about how nice this heat wave was........



I'm hoping for a good old fashioned winter like we used to have, 3-4 months of real snow and cold. 20 below used to common for about 2 weeks every year. Haven't seen temps down there in the last 20 or more years. Talk at breakfast was about car tires. 4 of us sitting there and noone had winter tires anymore, only all season at the most.

Come on global cooling!!

92 today and almost instant 78 for tomorrow. This weather doesn't know what it wants to do


----------



## chucker (Jul 21, 2016)

for them don't know "minnesnowda" has two season's .. winter's coming and winter is here??? as of now winter is still coming @ 94*? maybe?


----------



## byron2 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm not sure I miss winter just yet , but I am ready for it , I cleaned the chimney the other day and the wood is a stacked by the cellar door ... Fall is my favorite time of year so I am looking forward to that I've had enough of the heat.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 22, 2016)

byron2 said:


> I'm not sure I miss winter just yet , but I am ready for it , I cleaned the chimney the other day and the wood is a stacked by the cellar door ... Fall is my favorite time of year so I am looking forward to that I've had enough of the heat.



Thanks for the reminder about chimney cleaning. Seems I never remember until I want to light the first fire of he season.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 22, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm hoping for a good old fashioned winter like we used to have, 3-4 months of real snow and cold. 20 below used to common for about 2 weeks every year. *Haven't seen temps down there in the last 20 or more years*. Talk at breakfast was about car tires. 4 of us sitting there and noone had winter tires anymore, only all season at the most.*Come on global cooling!!*92 today and almost instant 78 for tomorrow. This weather doesn't know what it wants to do



don't hold your breath!! newslines saying Earth experiencing hottest year overall, ever recorded!... 

ohh! ohh-h! ohh, it's hot!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 22, 2016)

MNGuns said:


> This is a public service announcement...I hereby declare this weekend to be too hot for firewood. Please shelter in place with a frosty cold beverage(s) of your choice. Updates to follow.....




never too hot for a camp fire at our place... here we are enjoying a camp fire this morning... and it was already scratching 100F! before noon! _believe it... 



_


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 22, 2016)

6:15 AM 77F with 94% humidity right now. I've had out place up for sale now for some time. To dam hot in the summer here so want to move a lot farther north where summer time temps are more to my liking. I would also have the place for sale if I didn't like the winter cold.
Never could under stand why people would live where they were miserable and bitched thru a whole season.
I don't want to hear the crap about a job or family. I an my comfort comes first then we worry about a job where I can be happy. Family can call, text, E mail, scype or drive to visit me. No way will I continue to be unhappy year after year.

I can dress up for winter, Can not leave the house in the summer in even as little as a thong.

 Al


----------



## Guswhit (Jul 22, 2016)

Well I ended up having a really bad day yesterday afternoon and needed some therapy. Even thought the temp was 94 and 94% humidity at 5:00 p.m. Went to the wood pile with a 6 pack of ice cold water and let the splitter rip. Soaking wet like a scuba diver when I was finished but I sure felt a lot better!


----------



## svk (Jul 22, 2016)

The UPS fairy delivered me two new rods and a new reel today. Gotta hold on to softwater season until I can test these out!


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 22, 2016)

Here it comes - any day now -


----------



## svk (Jul 22, 2016)

True temp after driving down the highway for a while. I do believe this is the hottest I've ever personally seen in Minnesota.


----------



## chucker (Jul 22, 2016)

! "IT'S HOT" ! might be the hottest you have seen steve but it might be hotter this fall? 99* and 99% humidity is damned hot!


----------



## jrider (Jul 22, 2016)

7 straight days of 95-100, 1 down 6 to go. Split and cut before noon and let the sun bake the wood dry. Pretty cool to crack open a good sized log at 6am and feel the heat rolling out of it from the previous day's sun.


----------



## stihly dan (Jul 22, 2016)

Hot as hell, sticky as gum. No escape to be had here, so for the moment YES, I miss winter. I do like the light and when the misery is over, I will not miss winter. But tonight I most certainly do.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of making a fire, been in the 50s today. 65 in the house.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 23, 2016)

Summer sucks big time and I don't know to many who atr tuff enought to like this crap. Mote the indoor temp also, no excape.





 Al


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jul 23, 2016)

You guys sound like wife..she thinks I'm nuts when I worked outside for 10 hours yesterday. I use summertime to loose weight and get in shape because I hide all winter from the cold...and it don't even get that cold or snowy in Cincinnati!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 23, 2016)

Was 105 yesterday and no still don't miss it.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jul 23, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Was 105 yesterday and no still don't miss it.



I agree..it was 95° with 80% humidity yesterday with one of those stupid "feels like" stats of 115°.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## JeffHK454 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 515222


Ha..I had to look at that pic for a little bit before I figured out what I was seeing?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 24, 2016)

A refreshing picture to help get thru this heat Chit.






 Al


----------



## Logger nate (Jul 24, 2016)

About 85* at the house today but found some snow about 8 miles away, much nicer up here


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2016)

Very neat!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks refreshing to me, only thing missing is some critters.

 Al


----------



## Logger nate (Jul 25, 2016)

My son.. he's kind of a critter


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 515540
> My son.. he's kind of a critter


That is awesome. We used to call my youngest son critter after the dude in the "Little Critter" series of kids books.


----------



## jrider (Jul 25, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 515540
> My son.. he's kind of a critter


Awesome!


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2016)

According to the weather sites tomorrow is the last day of heat (although it is only 84 right now) and then we are looking at high 70's to low 80's until it heats up next Monday again.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 25, 2016)

Got an early start before the heat built up, temp predicted for 94. Quit at 10:30 due to the throttle linkage coming apart on Stihl 310, my main bucking saw for 20" and under logs. Of to Potlatch to the dealer (60 mile round trip) for a quick lesson on how to put the linkage back in order (simple...for him ) Temp at house by 11:15 was 90

Put down one stem of a two-stemmer. Very ratty/brushy actually only half of the stem as it was just one big branch off what had been a stem.







Quit at this point to get the saw fixed:







I could have worked longer as there was a shady spot to park the truck plus a very slight breeze - felt good in the shade, couldn't feel the breeze at all out in the sun.


----------



## Erik B (Jul 25, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 515540
> My son.. he's kind of a critter


Aren't they all


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 25, 2016)

Sturgis is coming and winter won't be too far behind. Hang in there guys...


----------



## muddstopper (Jul 25, 2016)

It hasnt been over 72 here for the last 7 weeks. Setting in my recliner beside the air vent probably doesnt count. Kind of glad I have been laid up, heat index at 104f the last couple of days. Getting thunder boomers just about every evening. Big gully washers erodeing drive ways. Temporary cooling every thing off and then turning so humid you cant breath. I did manage to fix a 028 today and tested it out. Condenser was bad and you cant buy a new one, so I bought one of those new fangeled electronic replacement coils. $30 bucks to the door. cheap way to ressurrect a other wise useless saw.


----------



## Logger nate (Aug 3, 2016)

Frost at 8000' this morning .


----------



## dancan (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't miss it but I do look forward to it , I think the Norwegians say "There is no bad weather , just bad clothing" .


----------



## benp (Aug 5, 2016)

Me missing winter is pretty much summed up by this. 







The only thing I am looking forward to this winter is the annual winter jeep ride. I have finally graduated from co-pilot to pilot.


----------



## svk (Aug 5, 2016)

benp said:


> Me missing winter is pretty much summed up by this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you miss being married to Mrs OWB from October through April? Lol


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm ready. Its been unusually warm here this summer and I am over it.

And we have a new stove to break in, kinda excited about that.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 7, 2016)

CaseyForest: Which stove did you choose?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 7, 2016)

Hearthstone heritage 8022. They gave us 20% the floor model. We were going to go with this stove anyway, but the deal made us jump on it now. 


Sent from a field


----------



## benp (Aug 8, 2016)

svk said:


> Don't you miss being married to Mrs OWB from October through April? Lol



Oh Har Har.....

I do believe we are getting a new boiler this fall so hopefully the Mrs becomes a Mistress.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hell yeah I miss winter. .I got my gas/electric bill for July.. $270 to cool my house down sucks!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 9, 2016)

JeffHK454 said:


> Hell yeah I miss winter. .I got my gas/electric bill for July.. $270 to cool my house down sucks!



Uncle Moustashe has seven kids, nine kids? Figure each one has two, three friends... His screen door would act like a fan.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 9, 2016)

JeffHK454 said:


> Hell yeah I miss winter. .I got my gas/electric bill for July.. $270 to cool my house down sucks!



About the same here.

Gas and electric during the winter hovers around $90. When we run the air it is around $250. And its been hot this year.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 10, 2016)

JeffHK454 said:


> Hell yeah I miss winter. .I got my gas/electric bill for July.. $270 to cool my house down sucks!



Wow, my monthly bill runs right around $50-60 year round for electricity. Heat is by wood with the oil furnace used only to warm up the house on a cold morning. I leave the A/C off most of the day with only the furnace fan running on warm days. Movement of the air keeps one comfortable for quite a few degees above calm air.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 10, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> Movement of the air keeps one comfortable for quite a few degees above calm air.



We grew up with a whole house fan. It was about 4' in diameter and had its own dormer on the roof on the back of the house. Had the pull down attic stairs, with doors in it that opened in the summer. Open the house windows and doors, wow, made a heck of a difference. Just make sure the fireplace ashes are cleaned out good in the spring. Actually, I can still hear it running just thinking of it. Of course we had black and white TV. Had to go to the neighbors to watch color.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 10, 2016)

We've had whole house fans in the past as well. They do make a huge difference once it starts to cool off outside. 


Sent from a field


----------



## babybart (Aug 13, 2016)

Excessive heat warning all weekend, I have the weekend off , and I have a s##t ton of stuff to catch up on around the house and it's sooooo hot and humid! HELL YEAH I miss winter!!! Shoot, I miss spring and fall too! Summer sucks! The skeeters have just got as bad as I remember! Did I say summer sucks? Oh the grass is growing faster than I can keep up with though, so it looks like I live in a wild meadow! Summer sucks! Summer sucks! Summer sucks!


----------



## svk (Aug 13, 2016)

Driving through southern Louisiana today. They closed the freeway just as we came through. 

Here is one of many places where the freeway was under water.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 13, 2016)

I'll take the heat any day! so -----------------------> *NO*!

SR


----------



## Zeus103363 (Aug 14, 2016)

Heck yea! I really love the crisp air of fall. Humidity drops to like 70% and when i step outside it doesn't feel like i am swimming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 14, 2016)

HA! 70% up here makes me want to stay inside.

Ive gotten soft. Grew up on the east coast where air temps would hover in the high 90's with humidity hovering around 100%. 

Now, 80 air temp and 70% humidity makes me cringe. Need to move further north.


----------



## Logger nate (Jul 13, 2017)

Been 80-90* here, friend of mine hiked in to his elk hunting area last week and there was still 2-3 feet of snow in some places. During 4th of July parade a local excavation company took a dump truck and loader up on mountain behind town and got a load of snow and threw snow balls at people, it was pretty cool .


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 13, 2017)

Not anxious for winter in any way. Where my son lives about two hours it has been 112 for the cooler days and 122 for the warmer days which is not so enjoyable. For me have had to turn on a bedroom fan for the last few weeks which means the end of the world has occurred. Since I am at 6,000 feet a warm day means 80. Humidity sometimes down to 15%. Low humidity means fires here. Still not anxious for winter where as panic strickened customers will start calling for wood. Very happy right now with doors and windows wide open and the birds hanging out on the porch singing. Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 13, 2017)

> *Anybody miss winter yet...? *



NO......did I say no? I meant HE!! NO!

SR


----------



## Guswhit (Jul 13, 2017)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!
This summer has sucked! Haven't had any time to screw around, we've been so swamped at work. I know if we hire a couple extra people to help with the work load it'll slack off though! I guess we just have to put up with it for now. We are getting drenched from the rain, but I bet it won't continue into the winter with snow when I could make a couple bucks plowing.


----------



## Jakers (Jul 13, 2017)

yes, i hate our state bird... the mosquito


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 13, 2017)

Pretty darn tired of mowing grass these days......July 4th, State Fair, Winter.


Soon.


----------



## Jakers (Jul 13, 2017)

MNGuns said:


> Pretty darn tired of mowing grass these days......July 4th, State Fair, Winter.
> 
> 
> Soon.


our grass isnt growing real great in my yard. been doing it every two weeks all summer. we havent had much for rain this summer either. you guys south of us have been getting way more


----------



## DSW (Jul 13, 2017)

Not yet but we haven't hit the 90's yet.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 13, 2017)

> Pretty darn tired of mowing grass these days......


 Just do what I did and buy one of these,







It's a grass mowing SOB, I mow everything now in less than half the time it use to take me with a tractor!

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2017)

Have had maybe 5 t shirt days this year.


----------



## Jakers (Jul 14, 2017)

I picked up a new cub cadet pro zero turn last year and cut my time in half too. Now I also mow a lot more that used to get skipped too


----------



## Jakers (Jul 14, 2017)

DSW said:


> Not yet but we haven't hit the 90's yet.


Our hottest day so far has been 97. Supposed to be 95 on Monday, not looking forward to that. The humidity set in bad around the 4th of July and it's almost unbearable above 85


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 14, 2017)

I split and stacked a little over a cord of Red Oak the last two days. Mid 90's with humidity in the mid 80's. Just plain hard headed. Wanted that log out of my back yard. I took down 5 trees that were dead and dying last summer. I left a 3/4 inch bull line in the top of the last one. Every time I mowed the grass I had to move the pile of rope on the ground. Then I tied it up in a big loop and left it hanging out of the way. Got tired of looking at it and pulled the trunk over. I have two crotches to noodle and I'll be finished and can rake up. After I was about done my wife came out and said she wanted to leave the trunk standing for a woodpecker pole. We've had a big Pileated Woodpecker hanging around. Pretty bird, now he'll have to peck holes in another tree, Joe.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 14, 2017)

Jakers said:


> yes, i hate our state bird... the mosquito



That same bird flies around central BC Canada. Since they are so big I wonder if they are the State Bird there. Do not live there any more, but have many family members there. Thanks BTW Our humidity just went past 50% at 80 F.


----------



## sundance (Jul 14, 2017)

Hot and muggy. Has me missing Fall. Reckon Winter comes shortly after that so I guess I'm missing winter.


----------



## Logger nate (Sep 16, 2017)

Ran into some white stuff on the way to Bozeman today 
kids said it was 95 last week, supposed to be 26 tonight.


----------

